# Vos applications préférées



## Orwanne (4 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Quelles sont les apps que vous appréciez particulièrement ? 
Je possède un iPad mini depuis peu et suis encore en phase de découverte/observation

J'ai des goûts assez éclectiques (sauf le sport )et peu m'importe qu'elles soient gratuites ou payantes. Je préfère payer une bonne appli plutôt que de subir les multiples demandes d'achats intégrés.

Voici celles que j'ai testé :
- blogvin : bien mais moins claire que sur le Mac
- Pinterest
- houzz: très belles photos de decos 
- Google : je la trouve décevante , beaucoup de pubs et pas moyen de fermer les pages inutiles
- duolingo: pour apprendre l'anglais. Pas mal pour l'instant
- iTunes education : pas encore vraiment testé, beaucoup de cours en anglais.
- khan académie : intéressante
- candy crush and ci : avant, je ne comprenais pas cet engouement
- ruzzle : je suis accro à ce jeu de lettres
- Google earth
- deezer
- avplayerhd : super pour lire les vidéos sauf en avi.
-6play
-Amazon

J'aimerais découvrir des applis en histoire/géo, en deco ou d'autres complètement différentes mm si elles ne semblent pas utiles

Bref, à vos propositions !


----------



## lineakd (5 Février 2015)

@Orwanne, j'utilise:
- 1password
- dropbox
- documents readdle, filebrowser et goodreader (je n'arrive à choisir...)
- la suite iwork
- ibooks
- twitter
- notes
- canon iepp
- day one
- easy wifi
- antidote ardoise
- istudiez pro (pour les enfants)
- chaine météo
- icab mobile et puffin (que j'utilise de moins en moins).
- aceplayer, avplayer buzz player, nplayer, oplayer, vlc comme pour les apps d'explorateur de fichiers, je n'ai toujours pas fait mon choix mais je suis souvent avec nplayer et oplayer.
- notability ou goodnotes.
- la suite office de microsoft (je m'en sers très peu) pour la lecture de certains fichiers du boulot mais uniquement la lecture avant je me servais de l'app docstogo
- pdf office, celle-ci, je l'ai attendu longtemps et de temps en temps de pdf expert
- pixelmator, ps touch, skitch
- reeder
- youtube
- des apps de synology
- tedisub
- arte, netflix, mycanal
- tunin radio
- tv show time
- limbo
- oceanhorn
- shadowmatic
- skyforce 
et bien d'autres...


----------



## Orwanne (5 Février 2015)

Ah oui ça en fait pas mal quand même !
Je vais aller farfouiller pour voir si certaines me conviendraient

Je viens d'en découvrir une géniale qui transforme l'iPad en scanner : iscanner. Elle est gratuite en plus.


----------



## lineakd (5 Février 2015)

@Orwanne, ou scanner pro payante ou scannable d'evernote gratuite


----------



## Orwanne (7 Février 2015)

Personne d'autres?
Lineakd, j'ai téléchargé scannable d'evernote pour comparer les 2.
Antidote ardoise me tenterait mais un peu chère pour le coup.


----------



## lineakd (7 Février 2015)

@Orwanne, tu peux aussi essayer l'app evernote.


----------



## imerne (5 Mars 2015)

En vrac :

* Flipboard : Agrégateur de réseaux sociaux
* Twitterrific : client twitter pour iPad
* GoodReader : PDF reader
* Dropbox : Cloud
* Noteshelf : Prise de notes manuscrites et croquis
* iTranslate Voice : Traducteur & Dictionnaire
* Pages, Keynote, Numbers, iMovie, GarageBand
* Byword : traitement de texte minimaliste
* Calcbot
* TinyScan Pro
* Reeder 2 : Syndication de contenu RSS
* Wikipanion+ : Pour consulter Wikipedia
* Arte & Arte Live Web : Rediffusion de concerts
* Philharmonie : Rediffusion des concerts de la Philharmonie de Paris
* FranceTV Pluzz : VOD
* Gallica : Pour consulter le fond numérique de la BnF
* YouTube, Dailymotion : Vidéos
* SoundCloud : Audio
* Tuneln Radio
* Terre 3D : Atlas
* SoundHound : Recherche de morceaux de musique
* Living Earth : Météo avec des images satellites actualisées
* Flightradar24 : Tracker d'avions
* Google Earth
* Google Maps
* Hangouts (marche avec des correspondants sur Android)
* Snapseed : Retouche photo
* Flare Effects (intégré à Photos)
* Paper : Dessins
* Procreate : Dessins, collages etc
* NodeBeat HD : Musique
* Figure : Musique
* Redshift : Astronomie
* 750 grammes : Cuisine
* Cocktail Flow (avec modération )

Et beaucoup d'autres apps !


----------



## iCoco (11 Août 2016)

Orwanne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelles sont les apps que vous appréciez particulièrement ?
> Je possède un iPad mini depuis peu et suis encore en phase de découverte/observation
> 
> ...


Si je peux me permettre : "Voici celles que j'ai testé*es* :"


----------

